# Is this typical behavior on a GTX280?



## sneekypeet (Jan 9, 2010)

I had been folding all afternoon and happened to open Fahmon to see what was going on. I couldnt seem to figure out why my 285 is doing over double the PPD of my 280's. Then I opened GPUz to find I have been folding at 2D clocks?

Wu's are 100% successful, but this just seems too odd to be normal to me, any advice?


----------



## Lampmaster (Jan 9, 2010)

This happened to my 275. Whenever I was folding and then stopped to play a game it would be stuck in 2D mode, whether it was folding or in any game. It also does it whenever video drivers crash from unstable clocks etc. 

This started happening when I went from P35 to X58 and I never found out how to fix it besides a reboot. Might be able to fix it by restarting the driver but I don't know how to do that.



sneekypeet said:


> this just seems too odd to be normal to me



Sig worthy btw


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 9, 2010)

yep sounds like a driver crash to me. what drivers are you using?? I know the 195.XX's were crashing more for me than any other so I down graded


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a driver crash issue, but it seems to be when one or the other completes the WU. I guess I just sit and wait till GPU3 hits and just let em chug at half speed for now. Ill do a quick reset and see what exacly is going down on the crashing...most likely its that I have SLI enabled.

Yeah 195's

Reverted to 191's and the Wu's picked right up at full speed, now i just hope the crashes are gone


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 11, 2010)

You might have to use RivaTuner to Force 3D clocks, those aren't normal Numbers for a 280. Espically since my GTX260 gets 7700 on the same WU.

IF that doesn't work, make sure your HDD's aren't set to idle, kill you screen saver and all powersavings on your Monitor. I do that with my Folding RIgs and all I need to do is just remember to shut off the monitor.
For my Cards, just doing that keeps them in 3D clocks.

ST


----------

